# Pet Insurance......Prices?!!



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Whilst the subject of Insurance (for dogs) is formost in our minds following the recent sugestions that it will become compulsary.

I opened the renewal letter from our insurers of our German Shepherd/Collie Cross "Harry" who is 8 years old now. Quite Frankly I was taken aback a little.

Maybe I hadn't paid much attention for the last few years when the renewals came in, as it's one of these standing order jobs, just do nothing and it gets renewed etc. But when I took the policy out (about 6 years ago) with "More Than" it was £10 per month. Covered everything and had public liability etc........However it's now £26 per month................now call me "tightwad" if you like, but isn't that a little on the.......BLOODY HELL HOW MUCH......side.

So... Is it too much?.....how much do you all pay and for what sort of cover and with whome.?

Thanks


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Can't remember the exact figure but mine had risen to over £20/month with Direct line...

I declined to renew... nowt but a rip off in my view


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Did the same as xgx. Mine was with M&S. 

Looks like they are all the same. I put the same amount as the old premium away each month to cover emergencies etc. It's the same as self insured.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was with Petpals and their premiums went through the roof so i switched to Tesco and got a more realistic quote..

Seems that now its advisable to hunt round every year to get the best deal and any special offers going.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

The trouble is that once your mut gets to 8 or 9 it is difficult or impossible to change insurers. If you want lifetime cover you are stuck with the higher premiums. 

This is of course precisely when you are likely to need the cover


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

On a programme about this subject they said that the Goverment want us to pay £600 per year which works out at £50 per month. Just how they can demand how much we pay I do not know.
They hope to bring it in before the budget.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm even tighter than you Badger  I don't insure my dog. He is a cross not a show dog of any real value so I take the view I will pay vets fees up to amounts I think reasonable when the prognosis is good but if its anything major and too costly then he is for Rainbow Ridge. Some may think this harsh but it is no more harsh than having to put a dog down at the end of its life to alleviate its suffering. 

I am sure some on here would never dream of this but dogs are replaceable.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

These days the vet doesnt "put down" a dog when its ill they seem to give out more and more pills first and you cant demand to have a dog "put down"

But------ this Insurance isnt for vet fee's is it 
The Goverment are only talking about Insurance if your dog bites someone :?


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> On a programme about this subject they said that the Goverment want us to pay £600 per year which works out at £50 per month. Just how they can demand how much we pay I do not know.
> They hope to bring it in before the budget.


As I said yesterday, third party liability cover for pets (other than dangerous breeds of dog) is generally included as part and parcel of your home insurance.

Job done.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rft said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > On a programme about this subject they said that the Goverment want us to pay £600 per year which works out at £50 per month. Just how they can demand how much we pay I do not know.
> ...


We have checked that out and it doesnt say that on our home insurance we have always bought it as a seperate insurance.
So we are going to phone up as its silly if we are paying twice for the same Insurance.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I checked our home insurance which is with Comfort same as motorhome. I could see no mention of 3rd party liability cover for domestic animals.

I could see EXCLUSIONS for domestic animal damage etc. though.

We do not have Jabulile insured and never have with any of our dogs. Always paid vet bills ourselves. We have been lucky and the Heinz 57 variety never needed much in the way of vets until the end of their life.

However Jabulile has cost us in the region of £700 lately. Still prefer to pay it ourselves rather than pay the insurance company over many years.

I think if the Government are going to bring in 3rd party compulsory insurance then it has got to be reasonable otherwise people just will not get it!!! A lot of people on low incomes are not going to be able to afford it and why should large chunks of society be unable to have a dog!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well I have just checked with Comfort re our home insurance and it seems whislt there may be some cover if a person say falls over our dog in the house or garden and sustain an injury.

However the dog would not have 3rd party insurance once out of the house and a person is injured whilst we are walking the dog.!!

All I can say is the Government have got to make sure 3rd party insurance is affordable otherwise there will be whole sections of the community unable to afford a pet. 

There will also be a lot of abandoned pets.

Why should EVERYONE suffer for the mindless few who breed dogs for fighting or have these status dogs that cause a lot of the problems.

In principle I do not mind paying for 3rd party cover BUT IT DOES HAVE TO BE AFFORDABLE. £5 a month springs to mind!!!!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco's insurance is now a whopping £54.02 per month with Pet Protect. He is nearly 13 (he becomes a teenager on the 19th March!) and has had arthritis of the hips since he was 3 for which he has received treatment. He is on PLT that costs now £58 per month and 'Weight and Osteo' diet that costs £70 for 2 months' supply for which the insurance company pay half as it is a prescription only food. He has had blood tests and x rays over the years in connection with his arthritis as well as steroid injections.

I have to pay the first £100 of a claim for any new condition plus £100 at the beginning of each year for his arthritis treatment.

The insurance company made a profit from me over the years when he was receiving less treatment for his arthritis. With the insurance he is also insured for 3rd party public liability but if he ran out into the road and caused an accident or attacked anyone would be a miracle these days as he spends most of his time eating and sleeping. The policy also pays out £500 if his death was 'accidental'.

Although he is very restricted in his movement and sleeps a lot, he is still very much part of the family and will be missed dreadfully when his time comes to cross over Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*3rd Party Insurance*

This might be useful, only £20 a year membersip and 3rd party insurance. (£10 if 60 yrs)

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/giving/membership/default.aspx


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I pay £17.89 per month for Floyd a curly coated retriever, he is 15 months old, this is with NFU.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

The problem with this third party insurance is that some XXXXXXXX will try to make a dodgy claim.

About five years ago, I was accused of owning a dangerous dog - Jenny. Very long story that I won't go into here, but at the time, the claimant stated that I was walking Jenny when an incident occurred. Strange, as at the time, I was travelling on a train fitted with security cameras, and then (presumably) caught on camera at New St station. The legal battle went on for about 10 months and the claimants story seemed to change. I stuck my ground, but someone less strong could well have paid out. He got bugger all out of me.

I can see this third party insurance will open a load of grey areas and false claims.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoops Im getting muddled between the 2 topics on this subject
I emailed our Insurance and we got this reply so we are covered on our house Imsurance
My Insurance Company have just sent me an email in answer to our query:- 

Good afternoon Mr Nye, 

Thank you for your email attached. 

I am writing to confirm your household policy covers you in respect of Public Liability as owner and occupier of the property with a limit of indemnity of £2,000,000. 

The liability includes the ownership of dogs unless the dog is described in the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991. 

If I may be of any further assistance please let me know.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

we just got our renewal quote from Direct Line for Zak our (nearly) 8 year old black lab, the monthly premium had gone up from £26 per month to £34 per month and every year they have put the excess up as well. I claimed for him 3 times over a period of 2 years for perianal tumours but that was three years ago and now can't claim for them any more anyway, so have cancelled the policy, not too happy about not having insurance at the moment, will look around for some more meanwhile I will put the £34 into a seperate account to pay for any bills which come along for him.

I had insurance for our other dog Sam he had athritis and chronic bronchitis but because the vet classed each visit as a seperate issue we could never claim for them anyway.

On another note, we had to take our cat to the vet last year, it was a Sunday and our vet uses an out of hours service. The out of hours service told us there was a £110 call out charge - the call out charge was for US driving 25 miles to Lincoln with the cat to their surgery where they were already there looking after other animals anyway, they did various tests on the cat for brain infection and checked his potassium levels then decided he probably had a brain tumour and he would have to be put to sleep and then charged us £320.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

JLO said:


> On another note, we had to take our cat to the vet last year, it was a Sunday and our vet uses an out of hours service. The out of hours service told us there was a £110 call out charge - the call out charge was for US driving 25 miles to Lincoln with the cat to their surgery where they were already there looking after other animals anyway, they did various tests on the cat for brain infection and checked his potassium levels then decided he probably had a brain tumour and he would have to be put to sleep and then charged us £320.


Wow......that is really OTT. I am sure the very fact there is insurance puts up the price. I called a vet out at 6am. I cannot remember what day of the week it was but we met in the surgery a half hour later. No tests were necessary and the decision was taken to put my 16 year old dog down, the charge £7.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 5 dogs i do not have medical insurance for them

PAYG thats me.

One needs metacan which is a rip off at the vets.
33% cheaper on the net.
Trouble is you have to buy a prescription from the vet.

Dave p


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Wow.....some of your fees make mine look reasonable.....the NFU is an interesting prospect as I already have house insurance with them.

My concern was for pet insurance for vet bills etc......not so much the public liablity, however I believe that my insurance covers this too.

Harry hasn't had too many problems and gets a regular check up, but I would feel very insecure without some sort of insurance when you hear about the costs of some of these treatments.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just joined the Dogs Trust.

For £20 (£10 if over 60) a year.

covered for £1 million 3rd party lliability. Also other benefits like Vetfone 24 hrs advice line. If anything should happen to you they will also look after your dog.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Rita we are going to join now (today)as I like the bit about finding Louis a home if anything happens to us.
My son has always said he would have Louis but he is a handful and they could be living abroad again and dont know their future.
So its best to make sure. :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The lines are busy  I wonder why :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have my dog doubly insured now with my Insurance and Dogs Trust and he has a home to go to if Ray and I die.
He is chipped and has a passport so the Goverment can do what it likes now. :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

Dave, off topic, but Jenny is on prescribed food. Where do you get yours? I might be able to save a few bob!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha! prescribed food? does that include salmon and scrambled eggs for breaky?

I got a quote for my two dachshunds 2 years ago £50 for 2 made my eyes water so decided to put £50 a month away - so far have used a bit of it but its in a savings account and well in credit. (including innoculations as well!)

The trouble is with these policies is that they always have an excess, don't include basics like innoculations and I think are a total rip off!

I agree when the time comes and the vet says rainbow bridge its off they go! am not medicating something to prolong its life for 6 months and extend the vets salary!

Greenie - harsh but true! :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

To true Greenie,

The reason why we did not take out pet insurance. Over the years Jabulile hasn't cost us that much apart from the routine vaccinations and pets passport.

We prefer to pay our vet bills as we go and prefer to put money aside in savings rather than pay inflated insurance companies prices.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually my vet said to me that in his opinion you are better off putting the monthly insurance premiums into a savings account and using that for the vet bills. The £320 bill for the cat came out of our pockets because he wasn't insured, but that is all he cost us in vet bills during his 14 years, apart from getting his jugular stitched up after he had been fighting.


What do you feed your dogs on? I had my lab on Purina Pro Plus (27% protein) but he was a bit smelly (doggy) and the vet reckoned the food was too high in protein for him. I have changed the dog onto Burns (20% protein) and he is much better, it took me a long time to find a suitable food for him as he suffers from extremely smelly flatulence on any other food and can clear a room in minutes - not nice if he suffers when in the MH.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Get all my requirements from http://www.vetuk.co.uk/ very good service. I feed my dog on James Wellbeloved.

A good idea to put a bit aside each month for vets fees, I do that for my vehicles for which I have a repairs maintenance account, I'll have to include vets fees in that 

peedee


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to put people in the picture over the kind of savings you may need if, like us, you choose not to insure your dog.

Gypsy injured herself while chasing something :roll: She was lame but not on three legs. The cost of xrays, MRI scan, arthroscopy (camera inside the joint) etc came to over £4,000 8O 

Now some people may be able to destroy a dog that is lame, but otherwise very fit and well, but I am not one of them.

The main reason Gypsy was not insured was because I used to get staff discount at the practice I worked for.

Although she is now ten I have taken out insurance on the rest of her body (the injured leg is excluded). It is all about peace of mind.

Incidentally, on the subject of vets ripping people off, replace the word "vets" with "drug companies". The assistant vets, a few years ago in my old practice, started at £18,000 pa and the partners were on £25,000. One of the assistants worked it out that she was getting less than the minimum wage if she took all her weekend and night duties into consideration 8O


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

peedee said:


> Get all my requirements from http://www.vetuk.co.uk/ very good service. I feed my dog on James Wellbeloved.
> 
> Thanks for the link I have had a look and it is cheaper than the site I was using for the dog food, so will get if from them.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

JLO said:


> Actually my vet said to me that in his opinion you are better off putting the monthly insurance premiums into a savings account and using that for the vet bills. The £320 bill for the cat came out of our pockets because he wasn't insured, but that is all he cost us in vet bills during his 14 years, apart from getting his jugular stitched up after he had been fighting.
> 
> What do you feed your dogs on? I had my lab on Purina Pro Plus (27% protein) but he was a bit smelly (doggy) and the vet reckoned the food was too high in protein for him. I have changed the dog onto Burns (20% protein) and he is much better, it took me a long time to find a suitable food for him as he suffers from extremely smelly flatulence on any other food and can clear a room in minutes - not nice if he suffers when in the MH.


We have just bought Burns food for Jabulile as it is a natural product and they seem to have good results for dogs with Pancreatitis.

I think Protein over 21 % is too high.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Have had Zak on Burns for about a year now, he is doing very well on it. When I went to our local pet food place they had sold out of Burns but told me that another one called The Natural Dog Food Company product was the same so had to get that, he was fine on it but he could poo for England, no joke he used to do about 6 poos on one walk, so I know where most of that food was going and it was the same price as Burns. Now I make sure I buy my next sack of Burns well before I need to. Have just paid £39.92 with free delivery on the website which Peedee told me about, its $£42 + at my local pet food place and I have to go fetch it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A friend of mine has just taken on a rescue cat. Previously she had a diabetic dog so she is very worried about vet bills.

She has spent several days doing research into pet insurance. She obviously put in her cat's details as they are now to get a quote but she also put in her cat at age 9 to see what the outcome would be. She read all the small print.

It is her opinion that while Pet Plan looks more expensive for a young cat they are much better at insuring the older pet. In other words they spread the load over the age of your pet and do not increase the premiums hugely when your pet gets old. We already know that they are good at paying out.

Having looked at dozens of insurers she has decided to insure with Pet Plan.

Just thought I would pass this on. When I tried to get a quote for a 10 year old dog they would not offer me lifetime insurance so I think I will stay where I am.


----------

